# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Gran Bretagna

## DimitrisT

To Gran Bretagna της Grimaldi Lines καθώς το προσπερνάμε με το Ν. Χίος
DSCF2567.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://patricksemple.ie/wp/wp-conten...8/At-Berth.jpg

----------

